
The Bad Cop Database: A radical new idea for keeping tabs on police misconduct - leesalminen
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/crime/2015/02/bad_cops_a_new_database_collects_information_about_cop_misconduct_and_provides.html
======
leesalminen
> Legal Aid would like to see the database improved through technology.

I, for one, would love to see this platform become a piece of transparent,
open source software that an entire country could take advantage of.

I would like to donate some of my time to this. Anyone else?

